# azucarillo (sobrecito de azucar)



## miguelusque

Hola,

   ¿Alguno sabría indicarme cómo se dice 'azucarillo' en inglés?

   Un saludo y muchas gracias,

Miguel Ángel


----------



## blasita

Bienvenido al foro, Miguel Ángel.

¿A qué te refieres exactamente, por favor? ¿A un terrón de azúcar (_lump_)? ¿A un sobre (_sachet_), o a otra cosa?

Saludos.


----------



## jsvillar

Also sugar cube. Isn't it?


----------



## blasita

jsvillar said:


> Also sugar cube. Isn't it?



Sí (para _terrón_). Oye, ¿tú llamas a los sobres también 'azucarillos' o soy yo sola?


----------



## TrizMadrid

No Blasita, no eres la única jaja


----------



## blasita

TrizMadrid said:


> No Blasita, no eres la única jaja



Uf, muchas gracias, Triz.

Miguel Ángel, aclaración: aparte de esto, te preguntaba a qué te referías porque 'azucarillo' tiene básicamente dos acepciones. Para que los foreros pudiéramos darte una mejor contestación a tu pregunta.


----------



## jsvillar

blasita said:


> Sí (para _terrón_). Oye, ¿tú llamas a los sobres también 'azucarillos' o soy yo sola?



Yo no, si pido un sobre, lo llamo 'azúcar'. El azucarillo para mí es un terrón. Y eso que también vivo en Madrid.


----------



## miguelusque

Buenas!

    Para mí un azucarillo es el sobrecito de azucar que te ponen en las cafeterías.


----------



## miguelusque

Buenas!

   Noticias desde UK! (yo vivo allí).

   Al final le he preguntado a un conocido por gtalk y me han comentado que usan una palabra francesa: sachet of sugar.

   Hope it helps!


----------



## blasita

jsvillar said:


> Yo no, si pido un sobre, lo llamo 'azúcar'. El azucarillo para mí es un terrón. Y eso que también vivo en Madrid.



Lo 'correcto' es: azucarillo=terrón de azúcar, y al sobre/sobrecito supongo que se le debería llamar 'sobre de azúcar'. Pero supongo que como ya es más común encontrar sobres, algunos le llamamos en muchos casos igual. 



miguelusque said:


> Al final le he preguntado a un conocido por gtalk y me han comentado que usan una palabra francesa: sachet of sugar.


 Sí, Miguel, ya había comentado yo esto en el mensaje#2. Pero creo que esto es solo en inglés británico.


----------



## miguelusque

Mil gracias Blasita!


----------



## macame

jsvillar said:


> Yo no, si pido un sobre, lo llamo 'azúcar'. El azucarillo para mí es un terrón. Y eso que también vivo en Madrid.



Yo igual, pero no vivo en Madrid .


----------



## loudspeaker

Yo también llamo azucarillo al sobre de azúcar de las cafeterías. Como ya habéis indicado aquí a esos sobres pequeños se les llaman sachets of sugar. Hay sachets para todo hoy en día: sachets of shampoo, sachets of coffee, sachets of milk, medicine sachets, etc.


----------



## blasita

¿Cómo se referiría uno a estos sobres de azúcar o azucarillos en inglés americano (simplemente 'sugars')?


----------



## macame

A los sobres modernos que son más estrechos creo que se les llama _sugar sticks.
_En inglés americano tal vez sea _sugar pack._


----------



## aztlaniano

blasita said:


> ¿Cómo se referiría uno a estos sobres de azúcar o azucarillos en inglés americano (simplemente 'sugars')?


It's "packets of sugar", if I recall correctly.
And what sounds right to me is "sugar cubes" and "lumps of sugar", not "sugar lumps" - although I couldn't tell you why.


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Macame.

Thanks a lot, Az.

Edito: la pregunta era en general (no sabía de dónde eras). Gracias, Loudspeaker.


----------



## loudspeaker

blasita said:


> ¿Cómo se referiría uno a estos sobres de azúcar o azucarillos en inglés americano (simplemente 'sugars')?



No sé si la pregunta es para mí pero yo no soy americana 
Creo que sí. Les llaman 'sugars'


----------



## aztlaniano

loudspeaker said:


> Les llaman 'sugars'


Depende.
Ej
How many sugars do you take in your coffee? (podría referirse a cucharaditas o a "packets")
How many packets (of sugar) are left in the box?


----------



## loudspeaker

aztlaniano said:


> Depende.
> Ej
> How many sugars do you take in your coffee? (podría referirse a cucharaditas o a "packets")
> How many packets (of sugar) are left in the box?



Yo me refiero a una cafetería, no en tu casa. En la cafetería no hay cucharaditas de azucar, hay sachets of sugar.


----------



## aztlaniano

loudspeaker said:


> En la cafetería no hay cucharaditas de azucar, hay sachets of sugar.


I meant in America, where "sachets" might well be confused with "sashays" (se pavonea). And even in a cafe there might be a "spoonful" option. You pour the sugar out of a dispenser (see below) into a spoon, then empty the spoon into the cup.

http://www.containerstore.com/shop/kitchen/tableAccessories?productId=10018754

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/best-of-three-flatware-from-dw-69943


----------



## loudspeaker

aztlaniano said:


> I meant in America, where "sachets" might well be confused with "sashays" (se pavonea). And even in a cafe there might be a "spoonful" option. You pour the sugar out of a dispenser (see below) into a spoon, then empty the spoon into the cup.
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop/kitchen/tableAccessories?productId=10018754
> 
> http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/best-of-three-flatware-from-dw-69943



Fair enough. No disrespect intended but I think you're missing the point.
Now imagine you and three friends are having a coffee outside a cafe, and you want another two sachets of sugar. Would you tell the waiter.....Can we have another three sachets/ packets of sugar, please? Or would you  ask for another *three sugars?
*
I think that's what Blasita wants to know.


----------



## Masood

aztlaniano said:


> And what sounds right to me is "sugar cubes" and "lumps of sugar", not "sugar lumps" - although I couldn't tell you why.


"sugar lumps" sounds like a term of affection.


----------



## Bonz

sugar lumps seem like ill-formed cubes of sugar to me. The kind that you may or not get in the American south, perhaps. 
Aztliano is correct in saying that, in America, we call the little envelopes of sugar packets, not sachets, which sounds a bit fey to our ears, here.


----------



## aztlaniano

loudspeaker said:


> . Would you tell the waiter.....Can we have another three sachets/ packets of sugar, please? Or would you  ask for another *three sugars?*


I would probably ask the waiter for more packets, but once the sugar is in the coffee, then it would be just "sugar", because it doesn't matter where it came from. Eg. "I put three sugars in your coffee 'cause I know that's how you like it".


----------



## b4nny

loudspeaker said:


> Fair enough. No disrespect intended but I think you're missing the point.
> Now imagine you and three friends are having a coffee outside a cafe, and you want another two sachets of sugar. Would you tell the waiter.....Can we have another three sachets/ packets of sugar, please? Or would you  ask for another *three sugars?
> *
> I think that's what Blasita wants to know.



I would say "packets of sugar" or possibly "sugar packets". "Sugars" sounds OK in colloquial usage (similarly to "waters" and "coffees" for bottles of water and cups of coffee) but I prefer the variants with "packets".


----------



## k-in-sc

Sobre de azúcar: sugar packet
Not "sachet" in the U.S., where "sachet" is only for aromatic things.
We don't have sugar cubes anymore.


----------



## aztlaniano

k-in-sc said:


> Not "sachet" in the U.S., where "sachet" is only for aromatic things.


Such as perfume samples from Dior? Is the word "sachet" considered to have cachet?


----------



## k-in-sc

No, such as little pillow things stuffed with lavender that you stick in your linen closet or underwear drawer ...


----------



## blasita

loudspeaker said:


> I think that's what Blasita wants to know.


Sí, gracias, lo siento, que la tomen conmigo. Creo que entiendo que 'sugars' es más general, y que 'packets' es más específico.


----------



## k-in-sc

Three sugars


----------



## Moritzchen

miguelusque said:


> Buenas!
> 
> Para mí un azucarillo es el sobrecito de azucar que te ponen en las cafeterías.


Como dice Azt, _packets of sugar_. 
(Yo uso Splenda, y también se llaman packets)


----------



## bckr

k-in-sc said:


> Sobre de azúcar: sugar packet
> Not "sachet" in the U.S., where "sachet" is only for aromatic things.
> We don't have sugar cubes anymore.



We have them in places in Missouri. 

I would ask the waiter for "more sugar, please." S/he would probably bring me a small black tray with pink, blue, yellow, and white packets in it, and I would put as many sugars (or Splendas or Sweet N Lows) into my coffee as I desired. 

I think in most places in the U.S., if someone were going out to get you coffee, they would ask you "how many sugars" you would like in it, and they would mean the units of sugar equivalent to one packet or one cube (not lump, sounds too variable to me). If I were going to get coffee to bring back to a group and asked my friends "How many packets of sugar (or sugar packets) would you like?" they would look at me strangely. It would sound stilted. However, if I asked the waiter "Could we get some more sugar packets, please?" it would not sound out of place.

Oops, sorry, guys, you caught me on a pedantic day.


----------



## English-speaking Spaniard

Hola, terrón de azúcar es sugar lump, pero azucarillo es azúcar en un sobre. ¿Hay alguna manera de decir eso en inglés?

Saludos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Huy. Yo le llamo azucarillo al sugar cube, y al sobrecito de azúcar, azúcar y punto. Sería sachet of sugar - en BE.


----------



## Ozey

Opino lo mismo que Valeria Mesalina,

un 'azucarillo' es parecido a un 'sugar lump/cube' y el azucar en sobre sería 'azucar' simplemente.


----------



## English-speaking Spaniard

De acuerdo, azucarillo = sugar cube / lump; y azúcar (sobre de azúcar) = sugar packet or sugar (or sugar sachet in UK).

Gracias.


----------



## aztlaniano

blasita said:


> en inglés americano (simplemente 'sugars')?


Sí, simplemente "sugars", también, sobre todo si ya están dentro del café. Y "spoonfuls of sugar", si usas una cucharadita para echar el azucar,
"Sachet" no creo que se use en USA.


----------

